# Pinapanood ng pusa ang isda



## daviddem

So I see here to my complete dismay that the incompleted object-focus aspect of the verb nood is _pinapanood_.

However, nowhere do I see here a group of verbs the object-focus aspect of which is formed by adding a pa- prefix to it.

Any reason why the incompleted aspect-focus of nood is not ninonood?

Looks like a lot of other verbs are like that too:
kasal -> pinapakasal
wagi -> ipinapawagi

What's the deal with this pa- prefix that appears only with the object-focus aspect of the verb??


----------



## mataripis

Sorry I cannot get the whole meaning.pinapanood is viewing or watching in English.In case of kasal it seems it is ikinakasal and wagi is ipinapagwagi.In case of pinapanood ng pusa ang isda., it is normal to say ang isda ay pinagmamasdan ng pusa.


----------



## Maginoo

Daviddem, I suggest you get a copy of the book Tagalog Conjugations, by Lowe and Mercer.  It's a small book but it packs in a lot of helpful clues about questions such as yours.  It answers your question in the Verbs section, under the heading "Pa-root-in" by noting that "Certain 'ma-root' actor focus verbs change to 'pa-root-in' when not in actor focus.  Object focus." and gives the example

Papanoorin namin ang pelikula.   We will watch the movie.

I certainly understand your dismay, but I find it reassuring when there's a rule written down somewhere that accounts for the change in the affixes.


----------



## daviddem

Thanks for your replies. And thanks Maginoo for quoting the rule from the book, it makes me feel somewhat better, I could not find this rule anywhere online. Hopefully when I get back in Manila I will be able to find the book you in question as well as the one from James English you mentioned in the other thread.

edit: I see Amazon has it in ebook version for $6 so if I don't find a paper version in Manila I'll buy the electronic one.


----------



## Maginoo

The book Tagalog Conjugations appears to be a self-published, print-on-demand book made in the USA.  If you're in the US it might be easier to order from here.  The dictionary by Leo James English is published by National Book Store in the Philippines and so might be easier (and cheaper) to purchase in Manila.


----------



## daviddem

OK yes I see that National Bookstore has the dictionary in stock for far cheaper than Amazon sells it.

I am not in the US, I live in the Philippines one month out of two. The other month I work in Saudi Arabia. So I'll buy the Tagalog Conjugations ebook.


----------



## Raчraч Ŋuɲan

daviddem said:


> So I see here to my complete dismay that the incompleted object-focus aspect of the verb nood is _pinapanood_.
> 
> However, nowhere do I see here a group of verbs the object-focus aspect of which is formed by adding a pa- prefix to it.
> 
> Any reason why the incompleted aspect-focus of nood is not ninonood?
> 
> Looks like a lot of other verbs are like that too:
> kasal -> pinapakasal
> wagi -> ipinapawagi
> 
> What's the deal with this pa- prefix that appears only with the object-focus aspect of the verb??





Maginoo said:


> Daviddem, I suggest you get a copy of the book Tagalog Conjugations, by Lowe and Mercer.  It's a small book but it packs in a lot of helpful clues about questions such as yours.  It answers your question in the Verbs section, under the heading "Pa-root-in" by noting that "Certain 'ma-root' actor focus verbs change to 'pa-root-in' when not in actor focus.  Object focus." and gives the example
> 
> Papanoorin namin ang pelikula.   We will watch the movie.



The haven't seen the verb nood used by itself plus non-actor affix (i-, -an, -in), its like ligo "bathe, have a shower". Could be because the verb inherently has an undergoer/patient, not actor.

Ma- is the actor focus form, while pa- is the non-actor focus form. 

Manonood kami ng pelikula
Papanoorin namin ang pelikula.  

It would be confusing if the form remains ma-, like:

Mamanoorin namin ang pelikula.  

Is that sentence in actor focus or non-actor focus? Definitely malformed. 

And this also happens to all m- verbs:
mag- > pag- 
mang- > pang- 
maging > paging

If the following prefixes have Non-actor focus use, then would be also:
mangag- > pangag-
magsi- > pagsi-
mangagsi- > pangagsi-, etc.


----------

